# We need your help - share good stories!



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Most folks who have been helped with the IBS Audio Program no longer have need for this support board - However, the best way to help others with this darn IBS condition, is to share our stories when we have been helped - If your IBS and life has been changed for the better by the IBS Audio Program 100, please reply to this thread and share your story - Also, we are looking to interview people who have seen good results with the IBS Audio program to encourage others - if you are interested in sharing your story to help others, for possible publication, please kindly do call us at 877-898-2539. Many thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had hundreds of folks write or call us over the years - and recently we have had some very lovely comments and letters - a few for your encouragement -







____________________________________________________________________________________June 12, 2009 From Cape Girardeau, MOI purchased and used this 4 CD audio program to help me through recurring pain and discomfort in my midsection that the doctor diagnosed as Irritable Bowel Syndrome. This was a 4-5 years ago. It helped me get my mind straight and get through that period and I held onto it in case I needed it with another bout of the problem. So far so good&#8230;_____________________________________________________________________________________June 1, 2009 - Letter received at Michael's PracticeMr Mahoney,I have suffered with IBS for many years and I'm pretty sure I have tried everything that was ever suggested for relief. I spent nights searching the internet to find any different solutions to try. I tried diets, supplements, even crazier diets, lots of different medication, but nothing seemed to work for very long. I had limited my social life to nearly noting, as I was too afraid to go to far from home. My husband was always mad or disappointed in me because I wouldn't participate in any outside interests.Finally, one night while I was searching the internet, I was on the site 'ibsgroup.org' and one entry started with the words - "If you have tried everything else with no relief, you have to try this". I read on and the woman described your IBS Audio Program 100. I went to the site, read all the information, then checked out your site and learned about you and your qualifications. I ordered the program and followed it faithfully. I began to see positive results after two sessions. I have completed your program and have never felt better. I can not express to you the gratitude I feel for you giving me back my life. Your audio tapes (CDs) helped me in all areas of my life, but it is such a great feeling to be amongst the "living" again. I can enjoy some of the food that I had given up and have no fear of eating out or attending social gatherings. I was even able to give up some of the medication that I had been taking for the stomach pain. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!. My next problem is that now that I can eat almost anything, I am gaining weight. Do you have an audio program for that, also?Again, the words "thank you" do not come near encompassing the gratitude I feel for the relief you have given me. THANK YOU!!!Patty Pontiac IL


----------

